# Cat getting her claws stuck in things



## MissFatCat (Apr 11, 2019)

The past couple of days my cat has been getting her claws stuck in things really often.
First in my blanket,then somehow in my mess of headphones.
Today on the curtain.Just one claw in the curtain,the rest of the cat hanging down from it.
I've been home lately, and she starts meowing when she's stuck so I get her out pretty quickly.
The problem is that from Monday, the rest of the family and I won't be home most of the day and I'm scared that the poor thing will be hanging from a curtain or something even worse for hours.
How do I stop her from doing that?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

It sounds as though she is needing her claws clipped.
It is easy to do yourself but if you are not confident doing it , book her in with a vet nurse to have them clipped and ask her to show you the best way to do it.
I do my lad's claws every 2/3 weeks , it takes me a couple of minutes to do ,he isn't best pleased about it but knows it has to be done.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Is she an indoor only cat? If so her claws will need clipping. Buy a pair of pet nail clippers and just clip the very end off each front claw (the pointy bit) Be careful not to cut the 'quick' as it will be painful for her to walk if you do.

If you're not used to clipping claws and need guidance you could ask one of the vet nurses at your vet practice to show you what to do. The charge will be small as you won't be paying for a vet consultation.

Or have a look at this YouTube video from a vet explaining what to do:






If your cat is an older cat (over the age of about 12) she may be finding it harder to retract her claws now. This can happen as cats get older and is one reason why they get their claws stuck in fabrics and can't release themselves easily. If this is the reason with your cat, (i.e. she is an older cat) there is nothing to be done to help her retract her claws, but keeping them trimmed will help to prevent her getting them caught in fabrics so easily.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Sorry to derail this thread with a question. I can understand clipping for medical reasons but multiple vets have told me not to clip Barneys class and just provide lots of scratch posts - he has two posts and three large trees with posts. What is the right thing to do?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Sorry to derail this thread with a question. I can understand clipping for medical reasons but multiple vets have told me not to clip Barneys class and just provide lots of scratch posts - he has two posts and three large trees with posts. What is the right thing to do?


Clipping the claws will blunt them and reduce some of their gripping ability until they grow again. I think in view of Barney's propensity for daredevil jumps, and his love of climbing I would want to leave his claws intact so he has as much gripping ability with them as possible.

Scratch posts help keep claws trim and are for scent marking, but using them doesn't blunt the claws, hence why the vet recommended them I expect.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Sorry to derail this thread with a question. I can understand clipping for medical reasons but multiple vets have told me not to clip Barneys class and just provide lots of scratch posts - he has two posts and three large trees with posts. What is the right thing to do?


Depends on the cat. If he uses his scratching options a lot his claws won't need clipping. If he tends to get stuck in carpets or cloth or you hear his claws clicking when he walks on a hard surface you will know it's necessary.
My girls didn't need their nails clipped even before they had outside access as they always used their scratching options a lot.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

ChaosCat said:


> Depends on the cat. If he uses his scratching options a lot his claws won't need clipping. .


Meeko uses his scratching posts/boards etc multiple times a day but still needs them clipped every 2/3 weeks .
As far as I'm aware cats use scratch post mainly as scent markers , the only other function they have as far as I can see is that they help to remove the dead sheath leaving needle sharp claws


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Sorry to derail this thread with a question. I can understand clipping for medical reasons but multiple vets have told me not to clip Barneys class and just provide lots of scratch posts - he has two posts and three large trees with posts. What is the right thing to do?


K&S have plenty of posts and are indoor outdoor, they do use the posts but I would call them 'light users' even though they are pretty active I do find that I still need to clip their claws occasionally as they do get long. I check them regularly and trim them if needed. My 'rule' for a trim is if the nail is starting to hook under it needs a trim, if when you squeeze the nail out the angle is so that the tip is sort of 90 degrees to the ground then it's fine.

I keep their nails as long as possible and trim only the tips, I also never trim a full foot, maybe 1 or 2 claws, this way they still have the majority of the claws still sharp for climbing etc.
I never have to do their back ones


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

buffie said:


> As far as I'm aware cats use scratch post mainly as scent markers , the only other function they have as far as I can see is that they help to remove the dead sheath leaving needle sharp claws


Actually scratching is very important for cats' physical and mental health. The act of digging their claws in and pulling and stretching exercises the tendons and joints and muscles in their paws and legs and shoulders and back. This is one of the reasons "declawing" (feline toe amputation) is so detrimental to cats. It's not just the pain in their feet. It's the fact that they can never EVER stretch and exercise their bodies properly (not to mention walk properly).

I know this is a UK based forum and in the UK (and most everywhere else) "declawing" is illegal and was never done in the first place, but of course, anyone here who knows me knows I am always working to ban this procedure in the US, and part of our education is to help people understand how important scratching behavior is for cats.

It is marking behavior yes, and it helps shed the dead sheathes on claws, but as I said, it physically exercises their whole bodies. It is also stress relief, and a way they communicate. For instance a cat may want your attention, so will go have a good loud scratch to get you to turn your head toward her. She might use her scratcher first, but if she has found in the past you will pay attention (even if it's a negative way) when she scratches on the couch, she might do that, just to get you to pay attention.

If a cat is feeling stressed about something a good vigorous scratching and pulling on the scratcher will help her feel better.

Anyway. Hope you don't mind the mini lecture about why cats scratch. 

As for nail trims, I trim my indoor cats' nails once a month. They do start to click usually in that fourth week before I do the trim. I trim front and back. They use their scratchers heavily and I often find bits of dead claw sheath scattered around them.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I'll monitor the length of his claws then for the 90deg angle - that's a good guide. Thanks to all for advice as usual


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

I can usually tell when Misty is due her claws clipping as I can hear that telltale snick, snick as she walks across the carpet.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Of our lot they all use the scratchers a lot, but they also need claw trims. I do Ted's because he likes to pat my face... And we'll, I'd rather not have an accidental scratch! I do try and trim Darcy and CKs claws too, but they really aren't keen and it stresses CK out. 

Because jammy goes to cat shows she has to have her claws cut, but weirdly hers never need that much of a trim. She does them herself? She doesn't go outside so not sure why hers are all neat and short all the time!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Psygon said:


> Of our lot they all use the scratchers a lot, but they also need claw trims. I do Ted's because he likes to pat my face... And we'll, I'd rather not have an accidental scratch! I do try and trim Darcy and CKs claws too, but they really aren't keen and it stresses CK out.
> 
> Because jammy goes to cat shows she has to have her claws cut, but weirdly hers never need that much of a trim. She does them herself? She doesn't go outside so not sure why hers are all neat and short all the time!


Barney bites his which perhaps is the same thing? I keep checking his claws but they don't look like they need doing yet to me


----------

